# Rejected from Lyft :(



## ruiz116 (Aug 7, 2014)

So I drive a 2-door car and Lyft denied me because you need a 4-door to drive for them. Are there any other good rideshare apps/companies I can work for along with Uber? I was hoping Lyft would be cool with it like Uber is, but I guess not...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am surprised that Uber approved a 2 door. I have never heard of them doing this before other than the Bentley GT they used for a special VIP promo they did.

The only company that I know of that allows some 2 door cars is Sidecar, but the demand is just not close to Lyft or Uber. PM me if you want a driver referral for the $50.00 bonus.


----------



## ruiz116 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah I was surprised too. I emailed their support team and they told me to just go ahead and select the car closest to my make and model and they would add my cars option later. So I don't know if I'll be rejected or not.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah once they see your car photos I don't think it will last long. Best of luck on the road!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

How are your ratings?


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

What kind of 2 door car did you get approved on Uber? Seems like a mistake to me.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Will Uber approve my Corvette ?


----------

